# Love is tinted rose glasses, but hate is seeing the World for what it is.



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 25, 2018)

A lot of things really deserve to be criticized.

Love just usually makes people immune to that.

It's truly tinted glasses.

I truly see love as a form of stupidity.

Note that if you love someone you're likely to feel pain for a break up, but if you hate someone there's no let down.

Just kind of proves hates closer to reality.

I actually see love as just as dangerous as hate, the people who love their leaders unconditionally are in fact very, very dangerous.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 25, 2018)

I can believe you do since all you do here is promote hate and division..


----------



## Mindful (Feb 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> A lot of things really deserve to be criticized.
> 
> Love just usually makes people immune to that.
> 
> ...



At first glance, I thought this was a dating site.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 25, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> I can believe you do since all you do here is promote hate and division..



Only if you let him.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 8, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> A lot of things really deserve to be criticized.
> 
> Love just usually makes people immune to that.
> 
> ...


Love grows. It is a beautiful tree if tended to properly. However, it takes two to tend. Some people never find that complimentary part. I am very blessed to have. Maybe you will be too! Keep an open mind.


----------



## Keroplatidae (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm not against love. No one is really. But hate does last longer. People quetion love all the time, they rarely question hate. It is so much more comfortable.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 9, 2018)

hate is natural ...''necessary'' for survival....if you feel threatened, you hate..yes?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey (Aug 27, 2020)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> A lot of things really deserve to be criticized.
> 
> Love just usually makes people immune to that.
> 
> ...


I have have heard "Choose life, choose God" and "in God we trust".
What do these words mean? Does anyone in this world believe them?


----------

